

Who owns student-created intellectual property? - anigbrowl
http://legalblogwatch.typepad.com/legal_blog_watch/2011/01/who-owns-student-created-intellectual-property.html

======
jacques_chester
Check your school's policy.

I'm doing an honours thesis this year and some of my ideas have immediate
commercial applications, so I looked it up. At the University of Western
Australia, unpaid work by students remains the property of the student (Sub-
regulation 4(2) of the Intellectual Property Regulations).

The rules change if your work is funded somehow.

